# [SOLVED] Java keeps redirecting to Java's download site



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

I've noticed a problem with a couple of workstations lately. Both are using java 1.7.0_11 (i know this version is outdated, but it's the only version currently available for use in our company). The problem is that whenever java is initialized, it automaticly redirects to Javas download site (Download Free Java Software). What i'm thinking is that user was previously prompted with a security question that this version of java is outdated ... what do you want to do? He probably chose to download new version and perhaps there was a checkbox to automaticly remember this choice for the future. But I am not able to find any settings for this. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, check through registry (perhaps there's still something here somewhere?). Anyone else experienced the same problem?

The browser is Internet explorer 8


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Java keeps redirecting to Java's download site*

Make sure all  old versions of JRE are removed. Then install 1.7.0_11 from: Old Version of Java Download - OldApps.com
When you checked through the Registry you also needed to look for Sun and Oracle.


----------



## amgat (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Java keeps redirecting to Java's download site*

Thanx for the assist, corday. Unfortunately reinstalling java does nothing. I even searched through registry again without finding anything useful. I was able to solve the problem however, and the problem was as i first suspected.

User did select to "update" the java client at one time and checked the "Do not show this again for this app". So IE would redirect every time the user was accessing a java enabled website.

The solution was simple enough although I was unable to find any information about this problem anywhere:


Close down all active internet explorer windows
Go to the control panel
Select Java to access the Java control panel
Select the "Security" tab
Uncheck "Enable Java content in the browser" and enter your admin user account info
Recheck "Enable Java content in the browser" and enter your admin user account info
User will then again be prompted for the security warning the next time a Java website is accessed. Accept the security risk and run the applet.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Good find!


----------



## JB Castaneda (Aug 28, 2015)

I am having this issue with IE 10, but the trick did not work. I am unable to upgrade Java because the work related sites only allow a specific JAVA version to run. I am unable to reinstall JAVA 7.17 if I uninstall, so that is off the table. Recommendation? Is there a file in the JAVA folder under programs that I can change or rename to prevent the redirect for validation? I remember using something like that a few years ago for this issue, but cannot find the steps online anymore.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if this helps: Java Practices -> Forward versus redirect

In the long run, you're really going to have to have a sit down with the powers to be and discuss spending some money. Since you're now on Windows10, the browsers, Java and I'll just say everything else has to be updated, not to be fashionable, but for security.


----------

